# Tmax p3200 pulled?



## nealjpage (Oct 3, 2007)

I was at a concert last nite and loaded my camera up with Tmax P3200.  Of course I didn't get off a whole roll, so now I need to know what I should do with it.  It's in my Leica, which has a max shutter speed of 1/1000 and a minimum f-stop of f22.  Is there any hope of getting anything from this fast film in daylight?  I guess I could wait until twilight, but that's not as much fun as it might interfere with my _Simpsons_ watching. 

I was thinking of processing in Diafine, so changing my processing time isn't much of an issue.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Helen B (Oct 3, 2007)

What EI did you use for the shots that you have taken? I wouln't recommend processing TMZ in Diafine unless you shot it at near its ISO speed - which is about 1000. If you are going to process it in Diafine then you shouldn't have a problem using it in daylight with your Leica.

Best,
Helen


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a great question, Helen.  I just kinda "winged" it.  Exposed it at 1/100 and f 11ish.  I've never used it before, so if nothing turns out, I won't cry too much.


----------

